
Facebook exposed identities of moderators to suspected terrorists - danjoc
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jun/16/facebook-moderators-identity-exposed-terrorist-groups#walawalabingbang
======
Cozumel
That level of technical incompetence is staggering! How does it happen?

Is the software too large for the developers to have a handle on how to
develop for it properly? Politics? People not caring and just putting in their
9-5?

Why is it not tested properly? As in setting up a local site and making sure
everything works properly before endangering lives.

~~~
maxharris
Let's be clear here - the people that are actually at fault for endangering
lives are the terrorists. Not innocent people that made a mistake.

Or do you think that the terrorists are something other than human beings that
have made a choice to be evil?

